# Help!! doe in trouble!!!



## wmroth (May 4, 2013)

This morning I put one of my doe on the milk stand.  She would not eat and she was having difficulty standing.  Two days ago she had scours I think from all the fresh grass.  I gave her some probiotics and the next morning she seemed ok.  Yesterday and last night everything seemed fine. But this morning she is having difficulty standing.  She is not stable.  I called the vet emergency number and left a message.  What should I do?


----------



## cjhubbs (May 4, 2013)

Oh, gosh I am so not the right person to be giving advice for this so take my advice as a can of worms. Do you think that she could be bloating? I will post what fiasco farm says to do below. Also, have the scours come back or are they gone so far?

Treatment:
Stop the goat from eating any more. 
Administer orally 1/4 - 1/3 cup of vegetable/peanut oil. ◦The oil breaks the tension of the bubbles in the stomach/fermentation vat, so they can then pop and the gas expelled. 
◦Do not use mineral oil. Because mineral oil is tasteless, the goat may not know to swallow and the mineral oil could get into their lungs.

Massage goats sides, especially the left side (rumen) until the goat begins to burp and fart.
If the bloat is really bad, call a vet immediately because the pressure in the abdomen can could stop the lungs and heart from working. The veterinarian will release the gas by making a small incision. The incision is made four fingers width behind the bottom of the ribs on the left side of the goat as it lies. 
If the goat is near death, as a last resort, you may try puncturing the rumen with a stabbing action, using a very sharp, pointed knife or preferably a trocar and cannula. Aim for the highest spot on the left side and plunge into the rumen. The danger with this is that the rumen contents and/or dirt from the outside can get between the layers between the rumen, peritoneum and skin and cause a very serious infection called peritonitis. But if the goat in near death, anything is worth trying to save her.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 4, 2013)

I just read up some more on blat quickly and an extreme case of bloat is only thing I can think happening. My goats got mild bloat when I gave them fresh grass but I read maybe 1/2 and hour later not to let them have the fresh grass for more then an hour because then the grass will begin heating up and releasing gases etc. Here is a link to a site with more information on bloat, http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/29/#.UYT4xNzD_cs .


----------



## wmroth (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your help and time.  I appreciate it.  I had the vet stop and she believes that the rumen is not working up to par.  I gave probitics and warm water.  She started eating hay.  The vet felt that her sugar levels were low, because of the rumen problem, and that caused the stumbling and weakness.  Within an hour she began to eat some grain.  I believe she is getting back to normal.  I will watch her closely. thanks again


----------



## wmroth (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for your help and time.  I appreciate it.  I had the vet stop and she believes that the rumen is not working up to par.  I gave probitics and warm water.  She started eating hay.  The vet felt that her sugar levels were low, because of the rumen problem, and that caused the stumbling and weakness.  Within an hour she began to eat some grain.  I believe she is getting back to normal.  I will watch her closely. thanks again


----------



## cjhubbs (May 4, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 4, 2013)

This time of year when grass, brouse, etc. is FRESH AND GREEN is a good time to put out free choice

ANIMAL TYPE BICARBONATE OF SODA.

You can get it at tractor supply, feed stores, etc. it comes in a 50 lb bag, though they may have it in 25 lbs bags too.

When animals with rumans eat fresh greens in quantity, they can get "pasture bloat" they will take care of it themselves if you have the soda  available for them in a feeder in the barn.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sprocket (May 4, 2013)

I would also recommend a dose of Newcells, which is an injectable vitamin B complex.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 4, 2013)

what is the difference between animal type bicarbonate of soda and armor hammer human kind?


----------

